# BMW M5 w/ roof rack and bike carrier



## DKNewYork (Aug 19, 2011)

Just got into mountain biking. Been riding BMX bikes. Picked up a 2011 Specialized Camber Elite and my brother picked up a Cannondale Carbon Moto. My cousin got a FJ Cruiser with a tow hitch bike rack. It can hold 4 bikes. But with these full suspension bikes, it's barely enough room. So I purchased a OEM roof rack and bike carrier for my M5.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Would hate to add that much drag to such a fast car! To each his own though, like the M5, especially the blackout grille. Thinking of getting a 135 real soon.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

200mph bike carrier, sick lol.


----------



## 5.0Trunk (May 12, 2009)

Such a SWEET car! I agree, no bike would be riding on that if it was mine


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

sick e60 m5! i had a rack for my e39 m5 and now have one for my e92 m3...imo these are cars and they are meant to be driven...so if that means strapping my mtn bike onto the roof so i can take my car to tahoe, the foothills, etc to ride so be it. i'd rather drive my car than our beater 98 toyota sienna minivan any day, even with the added drag.

the car won't melt, and the new racks don't touch anything other than the factory mounting bolts anyway so no damage to the car....just maybe some mud on the roof.


----------



## WOZN1AK (Sep 12, 2011)

That looks awesome. Sick looking M5


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Need. New. Underwear. 


Sweet ride!!!


----------



## DKNewYork (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone.



Jayem said:


> Would hate to add that much drag to such a fast car! To each his own though, like the M5, especially the blackout grille. Thinking of getting a 135 real soon.





5.0Trunk said:


> Such a SWEET car! I agree, no bike would be riding on that if it was mine


Thanks. Well it's not like I'm going to track the car or bring it to a drag strip with the bikes on the roof. I only put it on to transport them. It takes like 10min to put it on and off.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

DKNewYork said:


> Thanks. Well it's not like I'm going to track the car or bring it to a drag strip with the bikes on the roof. I only put it on to transport them. It takes like 10min to put it on and off.


I know a few people who use their rack to load their track wheels on top of the car for the trip to the roadcourse. I really wish that was an option with my car.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

sick. Guess I'm not the only one with roof racks on an exotic looking car.

Sent from my Android because iPhone sucks.  via Tapatalk.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks very nice, I like the color. Is it an SMG or manual?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Indianapolis Red ftmfw.

Although, not a fan of the wheels.


----------



## FastZR1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Great car and great setup. Love the car... It looks fast just sitting there.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks very nice, any performance mods? Appears to have been lowered a bit?

I swear I had Ted Danson (or at least his lookalike) pull up along side me a month or so ago in an M5 on the freeway and proceed to coerce me into a little 60-100mph race... didn't workout well for him, but it was still a very quick sedan and sounded great!


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Great looking car!! I have had a few MCars, but nothing that nice! I could imagine putting a bike rack and bikes on that car, but getting into it repeatedly after a serious workout all sweaty and grungy? No way I could do that to a car like that. How do you protect the interior? To each their own, but my bike carrying rides have to be somewhat ratty before I will subject them to post ride sweat and dirt.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

N10S said:


> Great looking car!! I have had a few MCars, but nothing that nice! I could imagine putting a bike rack and bikes on that car, but getting into it repeatedly after a serious workout all sweaty and grungy? No way I could do that to a car like that. How do you protect the interior? To each their own, but my bike carrying rides have to be somewhat ratty before I will subject them to post ride sweat and dirt.


It's just a car. Even if I paid $5000 for a bike seat I wouldn't be afraid of making it smell like ass.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

N10S said:


> Great looking car!! I have had a few MCars, but nothing that nice! I could imagine putting a bike rack and bikes on that car, but getting into it repeatedly after a serious workout all sweaty and grungy? No way I could do that to a car like that. How do you protect the interior? To each their own, but my bike carrying rides have to be somewhat ratty before I will subject them to post ride sweat and dirt.


My thoughts. I would not mind the rack and the bike outside... but I know how filthy I am after a ride.

Now you have an excuse to buy a fun bike hauler car. Maybe an old pick up or jeep?

And such a sick sick car. I really like the mods you did. Slick, and noticeable, but nothing over the top. Very classy. :thumbsup:


----------



## dabeetereater (Sep 19, 2011)

baller ass car man looks tits


----------



## DKNewYork (Aug 19, 2011)

rossluzz said:


> Looks very nice, I like the color. Is it an SMG or manual?


It's an SMG


----------



## DKNewYork (Aug 19, 2011)

CBRsteve said:


> Looks very nice, any performance mods? Appears to have been lowered a bit?
> 
> I swear I had Ted Danson (or at least his lookalike) pull up along side me a month or so ago in an M5 on the freeway and proceed to coerce me into a little 60-100mph race... didn't workout well for him, but it was still a very quick sedan and sounded great!


So far I have h&r springs, muffler delete, block off plate and a RAM air scoops.

Future plans are:
RPI section 1,2,3 (exhaust from the cats to muffler)
Ess Tune (chip)
RPI Pulleys 
Want to get headers, but not sure if I want to spent $7k on headers
Either a stroker kit or supercharger


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Im not sure on this but from what a couple of M5 owners have told me, the stock manifolds are so well designed that headers really arent needed unless you go forced induction or you are just power hungry. Both of the people I know that have M5's have minimal mods (pretty sure its just the chip, pulleys, and muffler delete) and have seen 200mph.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

DKNewYork said:


> So far I have h&r springs, muffler delete, block off plate and a RAM air scoops.
> 
> Future plans are:
> RPI section 1,2,3 (exhaust from the cats to muffler)
> ...


Very nice, I bet it sounds like a beast... I'm sure it will move like crazy once you get those mods going.

Coming from experience, I'd highly recommend a supercharger over a stroker kit... assuming its a roots/twin screw style, the power is MUCH more useable, usually doesn't hinder reliability and still will yield decent gas mileage.

I'm currently driving a supercharged 2008 Mustang GT with a complete suspension makeover as well. The list of mods goes on way too long. 

It's putting down about 480rwhp... on the highway I get around 23-25mpg (3.31 gears) and it's been trouble free for over 45k miles (25k with the supercharger).


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Supercharged 4.6 putting down less than 500? Its time for a smaller pulley my friend .


----------



## dabeetereater (Sep 19, 2011)

haah a 4.6 3 valve lol putting 480 i hope u have rods my friend lol,

and as for charging the m5 why waste ur time u need to turbo that ***** wayyy more efficient wayy better gas mileage and it will be about the same price as a charger and half the stress on the motor as a blower, i would never waste my time with a charger its a waste of money, unless its like a big ass f1 on a drag radial car or something,


----------



## Vincyboy (Mar 6, 2011)

bike rack are not that bad at high speed. I tried my GTI at ±240kph sometimes and I don't have any loose... yet...


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Supercharged 4.6 putting down less than 500? Its time for a smaller pulley my friend .


That's rearwheel HP dood... not flywheel.

The stock 4.6 motor will not reliably hold more than 500rwhp... that's pretty common knowledge.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

dabeetereater said:


> haah a 4.6 3 valve lol putting 480 i hope u have rods my friend lol,


25k boosted miles, 4 trackdays, ten 1/4 mile passes and lots of vehicular shenanigans says otherwise... :thumbsup: It all depends on the quality of the tune.

My buddy had Jon Lund do his tune (which was a good tune) but he upped the boost to 12psi and blew his motor...

I'm only running a 9lb pulley and no plans on increasing boost.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Any chance we can get a sound clip of this M5 revving?


----------



## DKNewYork (Aug 19, 2011)

CBRsteve said:


> Very nice, I bet it sounds like a beast... I'm sure it will move like crazy once you get those mods going.
> 
> Coming from experience, I'd highly recommend a supercharger over a stroker kit... assuming its a roots/twin screw style, the power is MUCH more useable, usually doesn't hinder reliability and still will yield decent gas mileage.
> 
> ...


Nice. My friend just dyno'd his NA M5. He putting down 480 whp with bolt on and tune. 



dabeetereater said:


> haah a 4.6 3 valve lol putting 480 i hope u have rods my friend lol,
> 
> and as for charging the m5 why waste ur time u need to turbo that ***** wayyy more efficient wayy better gas mileage and it will be about the same price as a charger and half the stress on the motor as a blower, i would never waste my time with a charger its a waste of money, unless its like a big ass f1 on a drag radial car or something,


Would love to put a turbo in it. So far no turbo kit for the V10. One well-known company tried and failed. Blew the guy's motor and left. So for now supercharger is more reliable.



Heavy Fluid said:


> Any chance we can get a sound clip of this M5 revving?


My E60 M5 with muffler delete revving - YouTube

My E60 M5 with muffler delete - YouTube


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

DKNewYork said:


> Nice. My friend just dyno'd his NA M5. He putting down 480 whp with bolt on and tune.
> 
> Would love to put a turbo in it.
> 
> ...


Don't tell me you park that car in that neighborhood? :eekster:


----------



## DKNewYork (Aug 19, 2011)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Don't tell me you park that car in that neighborhood? :eekster:


Nope. That's by my friend's shop.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

DKNewYork said:


> Nope. That's by my friend's shop.


Good. I just watched a good amount of your videos. Do you have good shop/BMW connections?

Just subscribed.


----------



## DKNewYork (Aug 19, 2011)

ProjectDan35 said:


> Good. I just watched a good amount of your videos. Do you have good shop/BMW connections?
> 
> Just subscribed.


Motorcepts. They work on all BMW. Supercharger, motor swaps.....etc. They replaced my clutch on my previous car. (545i)


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

DKNewYork said:


> Motorcepts. They work on all BMW. Supercharger, motor swaps.....etc. They replaced my clutch on my previous car. (545i)


Great. Saw that car too, Look's great all black. How much did you get for trade in value on the 545i?


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Boost it till it breaks then replace what broke. Lol.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my word. That sounds so evil. Very nice car, and I also checked out a few of your videos. That black 545, with Cherry Bombs? Wow. Sounds amazing.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Holy craptastic. Beautful car. Not totally my style, but I can appreciate what you have done..:thumbsup:


----------



## coykiam (Apr 8, 2006)

your car the sex!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Its nice to see so many BMW fans. I love these
cars and have owned a couple. However I got a 
neg rep once for saying so. OP you have one nice
car.

Best, John


----------



## flylyy (Sep 22, 2011)

mtbr member

Join Date: May 2009
Posts: 51
Rep Power: 3
Rep: 
user gallery 

Such a SWEET car! I agree, no bike would be riding on that if it was mine


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

Looks Good!!! Are you on long island?


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

m5, do want.

m5 with mtb's on top, do not want. 

beautiful ride but no way in hell id throw bikes on the roof of it.


----------



## kim_jong_il (Feb 19, 2009)

Like a bosssssssssssss!!!


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

Waltah said:


> m5, do want.
> 
> m5 with mtb's on top, do not want.
> 
> beautiful ride but no way in hell id throw bikes on the roof of it.


me neither.

i stuff them in the back seat.... 










.....or in the trunk


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

Beautiful car! I'm a bmw master tech and I've never even seen one that color.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DKNewYork (Aug 19, 2011)

hammy35 said:


> me neither.
> 
> i stuff them in the back seat....
> 
> ]


I rather put it on the roof than the back seat. Wouldn't want to ruin my red leather interior.

Oh and by the way. The wood trim is going to be replaced or wrapped in carbon fiber. Don't know who would get a color combination like this.


----------



## dangdang (May 13, 2009)

killlllllller m5, DK!
You must have some nice paved trailheads out where you live 

I would HATE to drive that thing even on a dirt road. I had a lowered car and it would scrape on everything. It was by no means as nice as your whip, but I ended up getting what your cousin has, an FJ. Prob solved for me!


----------



## DKNewYork (Aug 19, 2011)

dangdang said:


> killlllllller m5, DK!
> You must have some nice paved trailheads out where you live
> 
> I would HATE to drive that thing even on a dirt road. I had a lowered car and it would scrape on everything. It was by no means as nice as your whip, but I ended up getting what your cousin has, an FJ. Prob solved for me!


Thanks. I love the FJ. My next car will be a FJ for a winter vehicle. Love going off-roading.


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

I have an FJ and I'm looking at the e90 M3. I see a 911 4s on my way to work everyday with a rack on the top, and I'll do the same to the M3. My riding is somewhere in my top 5 priorities and my car is in my top 50 so that doesn't phase me, I will however always have a towel for post ride driving so as not to funk up the car.

I regularly see a 911 GT3 with a pimped nomad on the roof, the guy is a legit rider to boot.

EDIT: Will keep the FJ b/c its the best g-dang vehicle in the world and when I'm having a mid-life crisis will still be the p*mpest ride in town with the Metal Tech adds I have on it and bikes on the back.


----------



## M5Tucker (Aug 8, 2011)

Not bad, not bad at all. Nice color choice, all the E60 M5s around here seem to be glacier blue or silver and that just doesn't do them any favors. Makes me want to take the racks off the ol' Volvo wagon and fit them to my '88 M5. :thumbsup:


----------



## USAF (Apr 18, 2010)

*BMW M6 Bike Hauler / Video Link of High Speed Pass*

I was considering this but didn't want to take a chance and mar the carbon fiber roof on my M6. If I take off the wheels I can fit my bike in the trunk & that's what I do when going to a trail from a paved road. Here's a pic of the car and yeah, the bike was in the trunk when I was on the Blue Ridge Parkway last Summer.

Here's a link to a video of the new exhaust I put on during my R&R just before I came back here to Afghanistan. No, the bike wasn't in the trunk for the video.  Sorry but the video is a little shaky as my son was a little nervous or something when he took it.

@ DKNewYork; Are you on M5/M6 Boards? I see you have the RPI scoops too. I have the scoops, block-off plates, BMC filters, underdrive pulley and deleted the resonators/secondary cats/mufflers/h-pipe and replaced all of that with a single Magnaflow X Muffler with straight pipe to the tips. Am deleting the primary cats off the headers and reflashing the ECU to account for all the mods when I get home from Afghanistan in July.

BMW M6 LOUD RACE EXHAUST HIGH SPEED PASS - YouTube


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Love that sound.

Best, John


----------



## DKNewYork (Aug 19, 2011)

Same bikes and car. Different look. New wheels and headlights. Also my cousin sold his FJ Cruiser and picked up a STI. Of course with roof and bike rack.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Adv.1?


----------



## DKNewYork (Aug 19, 2011)

eurospek said:


> Adv.1?


Cor Forged


----------



## radiantm3 (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice M5! I have a supercharged E92 M3 and just got into mountain biking myself. I've been sticking my bike in the trunk, but contemplating getting a roof rack especially for when the bike is really dirty. How hard it is to remove the rack? I do about 10 track days a year and definitely can't have the rack on the car at the track.


----------



## curtisp (Aug 21, 2012)

Damn nice lookin' M5!!! :thumbsup:

I have a 328xi and have been trying to decide what roof rack to get for it.


----------



## jpvm (Sep 11, 2012)

sick ride , congrats !!!


----------

